# Quick Overnight Stay While Traveling.



## JohnLynn (Jan 15, 2010)

I would like to say hello to everyone on this site. This is my first posing. I hope I am posting in the right place.

My wife and I are taking our first winter extended camping trip. We have been camping for years but nothing beyond a one week vacation relitively close to home. We live in PA and are going to Key West for 3 weeks we will be traveling on RT 95. We want to get out of the cold on our first day of travel, sleep for 6 to 8 hours and keep moving. I understand that we can pull into a Wal-Mart or a Flying J and sleep. Are there any other suggestions for these quick stops to rest? How safe are these types of stops?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All location are different but we did the Wal-Mart stop overs this past summer driving from Idaho to Quebec and back. Never felt there was a security issue. I would do Wal-Mart over Flying-J just for the noise difference.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Rest areas are always good! Lots of them on I-95.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Rest areas have lots of noise and commotion. Sometimes Flyin J's do to.

I sleep at Walmarts almost every night. I have been all over the country. the ones that are bad have a security guard that patrols the place all night.

When I have a large very expensive 5er I do this fairly often. When the security guard comes by, I ask them if they'd like a snack or a pop cause Im going shopping. I also mention I am hauling this rv to the dealer. I tell them it costs 100k or whatever and has 3 flat panels inside.

I tell them I will be leaving by 7am. I also ask them to keep a close eye on my trailer because I have to sleep in my truck.

The are board to death anyway for the most part. Ive had them tell me no problem. Sleep good cause nothing will be happening to that trailer on my watch.

One more thing. As you pull into the walmart look for the video cameras on the lightpoles. Park so you are in plain view of the video camera. Theives tend not to mess with you when they know they are being video taped.

Be aware that some city ordinances have past laws not allowing overnight campers in the city limits except for campgrounds.

There are several websites that show the legal walmarts that you can stay at.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Agree on the Wal-mart over Flying J....

You'll have to Google around but Mal-Mart posts a listing of which sites they allow this and which ones they don't.

We slept in a Wal-mart parking lot last summer on the way home from Lakeshore RV and it was super easy. Pulled in...dropped stabilizers...put slide-outs out....and was in bed in about 4 mins from the time I turned off the engine. Super easy!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Walmart sells a Road atlas in their stores that lists all of the walmarts nation wide. It also identifies if they are close to expressway exits. Now, if you are going to be running the furnace, make sure your battery is good since it will eat through some power. I have twice pulled into a walmart, looked around, and pulled out. However, for the most part, they are a great option. If I need electricity, I just pull up our camping guide book and find a campground that is near the expressway. That might not work as well in the north in the winter as most are closed though...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I would also give Walmart a thumbs up over Flying J. As pointed out above, try to find a location out of the way but with video camera. I have found this link useful in the past --> Walmart locations


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not sure where you are in Pa. but last year i stayed at Country Oaks Campground

Easy on and off, exit 1 in Georgia, right at the Florida/Georgia border, inexpensive nice people, nice place, clean!!, fuel at that stop as well, highly recommended!! They are also good sam so dicounted.

Might want to leave in the wee hours to get through Richmond.... i think i left at midnight and we go there around 2:00, we had had an extended breakfast stop for a couple of hours......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

and Welcome to the site


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard! wish we were going to Key West too......Anyways- just to add another option, Cracker Barrel will usually alow overnight camping in their lot too. AND, they have great breakfast's and dinners!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

We head to Florida nearly every year and we stop at this Walmart and stay the Night, as do a lot of other RVers' 
*
**http://maps.google.com/maps/place?c...cd=5&cad=src:pplink&ei=eS9WS67ZLYmIzgSspvycDQWalmart* Supercenter‎ - more info »2110 Bell's Highway, Walterboro, SC‎ - (843) 539-1550

It's about a 11-12 hour drive from Baltimore I-695 + I-95 traveling at about 60 - 65 MPH using the 295 Richmond bypass. Real easy on and off I-95. They love us RVers cuz we usually get up the next day and hit the supercenter for groceries early in the AM.
Happy Trails
Eric


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Hey John,

Welcome to the site! I told you that responses would come fast and furious when you post for some help. Hope you find all that you are looking for and have a great trip.

Mike M


----------

